# softraid, installation möglich?

## Dasharteei

Ich hab 2 Festplatten die irgendwie mit raid0 verbunden sind. "Intel matrix..." oder sowas ähnliches steht beim hochfahren des PCs.

Ich hab es schon mit verschiedenen linux-distributionen versucht. Das erste Problem ist, dass Linux nicht so ohne weiteres die 2 Festplatten als eine erkennt, aber das bekomme ich noch hin. Das zweite Problem ist Grub, es lässt sich scheinbar nicht installieren, oder wenn doch dann spuckt es nur irgendeine Fehlermeldung aus. Ist es überhaupt möglich Linux von meinem raid0 zu starten?

Ich hab keine Lust mich durch die Gentoo installation durchzuarbeiten nur um dann am ende festzustellen, dass es nicht geht.

----------

## manuels

Klar geht das.

Nur ist das Software-Raid eben ein Software-Raid. Das wird von Linux unterstützt.

Wenn Grub geladen wird, gibt es noch kein Betriebssystem das das Software-Raid verwalten kann.

Und ich denke nicht, dass Grub eine Software-Raid-Implementierung hat.

Grub musst du also auf einer "normalen" Partition installieren. Alle anderen Daten (falls auch root [/], dann bitte ein initramfs nutzen) können aufs Software-Raid.

----------

## Dasharteei

Also doch eher nein?

Ich hab keine normalen Partitionen und ich wüsste auch nicht wie ich eine erstellen könnte ohne raid0 aufzulösen. Naja ich könnte natürlich unter linux einfach eine der Festplatten partitionieren, aber ich schätze mal, damit mach ich mir dann irgendwas kaputt.

----------

## manuels

womit hast du das Raid denn eingerichtet?

----------

## minimike

Das geht alles mit dmraid. Das wovon Du scheibst ist kein LinuxSoftraid sondern ein Fakreraid. Die Software kommt von Redhat und der Entwickler ist Herr Heinz Mauelshagen. Die Software ist ziemlich gut, auch in Gentoo enthalten und auf Wunsch kann das Tool genkernel eine Initrd mit Unterstützung für dmraid erzeugen. Es gibt zwar Treiber im Kernel aber die Verwaltung läuft wie bei LVM im Userspace ab. Darum benötigst du zum Booten eine Initrd die mit dmraid daherkommt. Raid 0 und Raid 1 sind im Kernel drinn. Für Raid5 muss der Kernel gepacht werden, was die gentoo-sources ausschliest. Ich fahr jetzt seit zwei Wochen schmerzfrei Gentoo auf so einem Raid5. Vorher war Scientific Linux im Betrieb auch mit Fakeraid 5

Links

http://people.redhat.com/heinzm/

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/genkernel.xml

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also ich habe zu Hause 4 Platten im raid0 per nvidia raid und dmraid in Betrieb, und benötige kein LVM.

Da ich nvidia benutze, habe ich einfach http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RAID/NVRAID_with_dmraid durchgearbeitet. Allerdings ist dieser Guide weit weniger nvidia spezifisch als der Name vermuten lässt. (Ansonsten: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_(Onboard)_RAID )

Aber eine generelle Frage hätte ich:

Warum sprechen alle bei onboard (north-bridge) raid von "fake"? In der Firma haben wir jede Menge SCSI-Hardware-Raid Server stehen, und *alle* werden konfiguriert wie mein nvidia onboard raid -> per BIOS-ähnlichem Setup, und *alle* werden angesprochen wie mein nvidia onboard raid -> per device-mapper.

...ich habe verschiedene Artikel gelesen um dem Ganzen auf die Spur zu kommen, aber irgendwie verstehe ich den Wirbel um Hardware-Raid versus Fake-HW-Raid nicht...

Soweit ich http://people.redhat.com/~heinzm/sw/dmraid/readme richtig verstehe gehts ja nur darum ob es sich um einen SCSI (Kernel) oder nicht-SCSI (dmraid) Raid handelt, oder? Also wo ist da jetzt der Grund das Ganze "fake" zu nennen?

----------

## Max Steel

die echten Hardware Raids geben an das System immer nur die konfigurierte Raid-Platte aus, fake-raids hingegen geben an das System jede Platte für sich weiter, und das System liest dann aus dem "Bios" des Controllers die Konfiguration.

So hab ich das mal für mich erklärt, ich weiß allerdings nicht inwieweit das stimmt, also jegliche Angabe wie immer ohne Gewehrschuss.

----------

## firefly

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Aber eine generelle Frage hätte ich:
> 
> Warum sprechen alle bei onboard (north-bridge) raid von "fake"? In der Firma haben wir jede Menge SCSI-Hardware-Raid Server stehen, und *alle* werden konfiguriert wie mein nvidia onboard raid -> per BIOS-ähnlichem Setup, und *alle* werden angesprochen wie mein nvidia onboard raid -> per device-mapper.
> 
> ...ich habe verschiedene Artikel gelesen um dem Ganzen auf die Spur zu kommen, aber irgendwie verstehe ich den Wirbel um Hardware-Raid versus Fake-HW-Raid nicht...

 

Bei echten Hardware-Raids haben die entsprechenden Adapter einen eigenen Controller, welcher sich um das RAID kümmert. Gegenüber dem Betriebsystem erscheint das Raid als einzige Festplatte.

Bei den Fake-Raids besitzt der Adapter, wenn überhaupt, nur rudimentäre RAID Funktionalität. Der Rest wird über einen Treiber realisiert, welcher im Betriebsystem installiert sein muss. Ohne diesen Treiber erkennt ein Betriebsystem den erstellten RAID-Verbund nicht sondern nur die einzelnen Festplatten.

Sprich bei sogenannten Fake-HW-Raid Adaptern, passiert die Hauptarbeit für ein RAID im Treiber sprich Software. Bei echten HW-Raid Adapter, passiert die Hauptarbeit für ein RAID im RAID-Controller selbst.

Echte HW-Raid Adapter haben demnach den großen vorteil, dass das verwendete Betriebsystem nichts vom RAID wissen muss, um davon booten zu können

----------

## Yamakuzure

Aha. Also wenn ich es richtig verstehe übernehmen die "echten" RAID-Controller alles, aber bei den integrierten North-Bridge "Adaptern" muss das System helfen. Naja, das erklärt auf jeden Fall die extremen Preisunterschiede.  :Smile: 

...deshalb habe ich bei mir zu hause also neben den RAID-Arrays unter /dev/mapper auch noch /dev/sda|b|c|d ... Auf den Linux Servern gibts die dev/sd* nodes nämlich nicht, nur die arrays unter /dev/mapper.

Vielen Dank euch!

----------

## Josef.95

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Aha. Also wenn ich es richtig verstehe übernehmen die "echten" RAID-Controller alles,...

 Ja, die echten Hardware-RAID-Controller haben, primitiv ausgedrückt, ein eigenes System mitsamt eigener CPU , RAM usw

Und die Onboard fake RAID, werden AFAIK so benannt da sie eben kein echtes Hardware RAID sind, sie nutzen ja die Power der eigentlichen CPU

doch bei RAID "0" oder "1" ist die benötigte Rechenleistung idR sehr gering, bei zb RAID5 schaut das schon anders aus.

MfG

----------

## Yamakuzure

Eine Sache wundert mich noch.: "Ohne diesen Treiber erkennt ein Betriebsystem den erstellten RAID-Verbund nicht sondern nur die einzelnen Festplatten." - Ohne das entsprechende Kernel-Modul (bzw. Treiber unter Windows) wird auch bei den SCSI-Controllern genau garnichts erkannt. Auch nicht die einzelnen Festplatten. Das hatte ich letzten Herbst bei einem DELL Server mit SCSI-Raid 5 unter Windows Server 2003 den ich einrichten "durfte".

Was Anderes: Ich habe mal auf den nvidia Seiten rumgestöbert, und für MediaShield Storage wird sogar extra RAID5 beworben. Das dabei die CPU belastet wird steht allerdings nirgends.  :Rolling Eyes:  Typisch...

----------

## firefly

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Eine Sache wundert mich noch.: "Ohne diesen Treiber erkennt ein Betriebsystem den erstellten RAID-Verbund nicht sondern nur die einzelnen Festplatten." - Ohne das entsprechende Kernel-Modul (bzw. Treiber unter Windows) wird auch bei den SCSI-Controllern genau garnichts erkannt. Auch nicht die einzelnen Festplatten. Das hatte ich letzten Herbst bei einem DELL Server mit SCSI-Raid 5 unter Windows Server 2003 den ich einrichten "durfte".

 

Da vermute ich dass Windows den Treiber für den SCSI-Controller an sich nicht kannte.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Klar kann man das ganze System inkl. /boot mit Software RAID nutzen.

Mach einfach RAID 1 mit 200MB für /boot und den Rest halt RAID 0.

Hab ich selbst und steht sogar im Gentoo Handbuch.

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Klar kann man das ganze System inkl. /boot mit Software RAID nutzen.
> 
> (...)Hab ich selbst und steht sogar im Gentoo Handbuch.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

 Ihh, der Guide ist ja grausam geschrieben.

Also auf der Arbeit habe ich auch Software RAID, aber ohne LVM auf x86 mit zwei Festplatten. /boot ist raid1, Rest raid0.

Eingerichtet nach dem "likewhoa recipe", aber eben ohne LVM.

( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-702681.html )

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Die einfachste möglichkeit ist die die ich nutze.

Bei der Boot Kommandozeile muss man die installationscd oder sonstige mit dodmraid starten.

Dann muss auf dem Raid eine Partition ganz am Anfang (Jedenfalls im Bereich der ersten Platte sein)

Ich habe immer als hd0,0 die Windows Partition mit ca. 100 GB und danach die Boot Partition als hd0,1 mit ca. 256 MB (Ist schon jede menge)

Wenn man dann soweit ist das man grub installieren will macht man es so:

zuerst mountet man das /dev Verzeichnis der LiveCD über das dev des installationsordners z.B. mount -o bind /dev /destination/dev damit man die nodes dort hat.

danach benutzt man den befehl chroot /destination /bin/bash

dann führt man den folgenden Befehl aus:

grub --device-map=/dev/null

dort dann:

device (hd0,1) /dev/mapper/raidpartition2 (Wenn die Bootpartition die zweite Primäre im Raid ist, was sie sein sollte)

device (hd0) /dev/mapper/raidpartition (Also einfach nur den Raidnamen ohne Partitionsangabe)

root (hd0,1)

setup (hd0)

quit

Danach klappt es sicherlich.

Wie gesagt funktioniert bei mir schon seit Jahren bei jeder installation und mit jedem Softraid Controller (Selbst jMicron  :Very Happy:  )

CoS24

----------

